# Advice needed: HT Design and Construction books



## azhikerdude (Sep 5, 2009)

I've built HT walls before but never a dedicated room. Any advice on books specific to the design and construction of a HT room would be appreciated. I'm a DIY'r and plan to build this project myself. There is a LOT
of great information in this forum but I also like having a reference as well. Thanks in advance for your help !


----------

